# Open CT racks



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

In my location the local utility companies want the CT's in a NEMA enclosure. They would have fit if we put CT's in the open like that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> In my location the local utility companies want the CT's in a NEMA enclosure. They would have fit if we put CT's in the open like that.


Yeah, I just found out that this is how some people do it. We do CT cans for underground fed CT services, but overhead is normally with an open rack on the building or on the mast. We _may_ put in a CT can for overhead fed CT metered services if we want to, but it's not a requirement. In my last picture, of the one I built awaiting PoCo hookup, the CT secondary connections are in a little NEMA 3R box just under the CT's rather than swagging into a little weatherhead like usual.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have seen this type of installation many times in our area in old industrial sections, Maybe it is what you are use to but I never thought it was a nice looking practice.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That would never fly in Nebraska. Every once in a while the POCO will do a farm place like that but they would never let the electrician do it that way. 
All of the services in the pics look like they could have been done with a 320 or 400 ampere direct meter socket anyway. When a service does have to be CT'd it always has to be in CT cabinet set up to their specs.
MD who purchases the donuts in your pic's.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> MD who purchases the donuts in your pic's.


Depends on the PoCo. I'm in the unfortuneate position of operating in an area where many PoCo's overlap, along with a couple municipal PoCo's.


----------

